# Algae No More!



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

For all of you with black film algae growing everywere i have the answer for you, NERITE SNAILS!! 
These little lawn mowers are wonderful for cleaning off black film algae, i had a large rock fixture in my tank that was covered in the stuff and in the space of 2 days, 1 nerite snail has managed to mow down half the rock worth of the stuff, it looks like when i bought it from the store, and these little guys are guarenteed to not eat your live plants  these little guys are hard to find at local pet stores but you can find them at sites like arizona aquatic gardens and aquatic plant depot


----------



## mitche8359 (Feb 4, 2003)

Bones -- I'll wait to read your update when all the black film algea has been eaten...  Do yo have any hair algea in your tank? Now if the snail would eat that stuff...


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

Honestly I do not know, the other algae i have in my tank is green algae that grows in long tufts and white algae that grows also in streamer like tufts, and the snails have eaten both of those as well, i suspect they are staying on the one fixture because its absolutly covered and a virtual buffet for them


----------



## mitche8359 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm no expert in identifying algea, but I bet that green algea is the same that's in my tank. I just noticed this black algea hair like growing on my large anubia. Let me know how that snail works out after a few weeks.


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

Well I am happy to say that i have had the nerite snails for a couple weeks now and the snails have been performing wonderfuly, they eat all my black beard algae and have not bothered my plants at all. On a plus side they seem to breed easily and I already have some small new ones (about the size of a large pea) munching their way around the tank.:bounce:


----------



## HIM243 (Jan 10, 2003)

You sold me, I have 5 coming in the mail any day now.


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

I hope they do as well for you as they have done for me, i only had 2 so i can only imagine what 5 of the little buggers are capable of. Its fun to watch, the little ones have taken to climbing on my microswords and cleaning the algae off each leaf.


----------



## HIM243 (Jan 10, 2003)

Well its been five days since the nerite snails attacked the algae in my 60 hex. The back wall of the tank was full of spot algae. All five are half way done with it. Lawn mowers is definitely the word to use. P.S. they are almost as much fun to watch as my breeding angels :shock:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm wondering where I can get some of these?


----------



## HIM243 (Jan 10, 2003)

Go to www.stores.ebay.com/aquaticnoveltiesusa They got what you want. You will not be disappointed.[/url]


----------

